# Dual Mitre track/T track



## Quaker Banjo Man (Jun 7, 2017)

Good morning,

I am preparing to install a Bench Dog Dual T Track/Mitre Track in a home built router table. Most of the commercial tables show the T track closer to the bit. While I don't suppose this is critical, why should the T Track be closer?

It seems to me that the mitre track must be spaced out far enough to prevent the mitre gauge getting into the largest bit usable, but the T track space in closer would hold a feather board better?

Am I missing the obvious? Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

QB,

Quick answer- wherever it works best for you.


I personally don't use miter track on the router table. If I did, it would be for mounting feather boards or other fixtures. If you get too close to the bit, then you might limit what feather boards you can use.

Since the bit is round, I use a miter gage that guides off of the router template guide. Look up "oak park miter gage" and you might find a picture.

For cope cuts and other end cuts I use a quick made sled that is guided off of the fence.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

If youre going to use clamps at each side of the bit for stop guides, you want the clamps as close as poss to the fence to stop lateral movement.
If youre going to use a mitre fence, you want the fence a goodly distance away from thbit to accommodate your work piece.
it would be extremely rare to use both tracks at the same time.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Never saw the need for a T track on a router table myself.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

JOAT said:


> Never saw the need for a T track on a router table myself.


Ditto.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

If you are going to cut a recess or inside slot with a router table. you use stop blocks at either end of the work piece to determine where the cut is going to be.
For example, your coin tray can be cut on the router table.
Thats why you use T tracks.

This box was cut out of a solid block, just by using stop blocks on three sides and the fence as the back stop, and slowly winding the cutter up into the wood. The lid recess also.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

I use a t-track for my kreg beaded face frame jig. Suppose to be 6 -1/2 inches from center of bit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

On occasion when I need a third hand I have used mine for a feather board. Like when routing long narrow pieces.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I use the T track on occasion for mounting a featherboard. You might theoretically use it for a coping sled to cut rail ends for doors, although I just use a block of MDF to hold the rail square to the fence. And yes, welcome to the sawdust party.


----------



## Quaker Banjo Man (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks to all for the good responses. Only time will tell how much I use the tracks.


----------



## Quaker Banjo Man (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I posted a pic of my Incra router top which has a built in Miter track , thinking this may give you some idea for the placement of yours should you decide to implement it . Sorry as the tape measure is a tad blurry , but readable I think . 
Btw , welcome to the forum


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

With the table I built several years ago, I used the woodpecker dual miter/t-track, as I liked the way it secured without visible screws. placed it about an inch from the plate, with the t-track on the closer side. This enables me to quickly attach feather boards to hold a work piece against the fence. I do get more use out of the t-track than the miter slot, but it does get used when I am making cope cuts. FWIW, I also have a strip of t-track running the length of the fence, mainly for feather boards to hold the work piece to the table.


Here is a link to the dual miter slot/t-track I have on my table: Dual Purpose Track


----------

